# FCG Led Eyes or not?



## hpropman (Jul 27, 2008)

I was wondering if what everyone is using for their FCG. Are you using leds for eyes if so what color and are they high brightness or just regular leds, also what size leds (5MM)? Pictures please if possible. If you are not using leds did you do anything to the eyes.


----------



## Spider Rider (Nov 8, 2006)

I am using "vaseline glass" 1 inch marbles that I bought off of e-bay. They are slightly radioactive so they glow under black light, so no leds or power needed. I also use them on my witch but make them glow with blacklight leds.
I glued them into the styrofoam head of the FCG. They were to big and round so I used white tape to form more of a feminine cat eye shape.










Here they are used on another prop . I don't have any good black light shots but they have a good eerie green glow.


----------



## dynoflyer (Oct 8, 2006)

I used three 5mm super bright RED LED's in my FCG. Two for his eyes and one in his open mouth.

Flying Crank Ghost :: flying_ghost.flv video by dynoflyer - [email protected]@[email protected]@http://vid124.photobucket.com/player.swf?file=http://vid124.photobucket.com/albums/p7/dynoflyer/Flying%20Crank%20Ghost/[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@p7/dynoflyer/Flying%20Crank%20Ghost/flying_ghost


----------



## Fester (Sep 17, 2006)

I ran out of time the year I made my FCG and just used a couple of glass marbles and a red glow stick. I drilled two 3/8" holes for eyes into the center of the head and another straight down from the top that intersected the other two to form a Y with the bottom leg bent up. I do have to change the stick late in the evening, but I do like that it allows me to change the eye color with little effort.


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

I have red LEDs in my ghost eyes...but I think she looks better with no lights in the eyes, so now I turn the LEDs off and just go with just black light only, she looks more ghostly that way


----------



## r0b3r7 (Aug 9, 2008)

I was wondering if a simulated fire could be made using blinking LED's [similar to SpookyBlue's Lantern]. I have seen this effect with an additional single yellow LED. Each eye could consist of 4 LED's in this arrangement:

O
O O
O

Having burning eyes might be quite unique. A frosted "eyeball cover would complete the arrangement. Does this make sense to anybody?


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

I like that idea r0b3r7...It seems like there could be too much light in a small space, but flickering to simulate fire just might look good...I hope that you try it out so we can all see what happens...do you know how to wire and program LEDs?


----------



## Phil (Sep 2, 2007)

I didn't install LEDs in our FCG and liked that look. Last year my wife put glow-in-the-dark sculpey in our FCG's eyes. It charges well under blacklight and looks good, in spite of my concerns that "real" ghosts don't have lit up eyes.


----------



## NickG (Sep 12, 2006)

I like mine non-lit.


----------



## Bethene (Jan 19, 2008)

good thread, I am going to make a FCG this year, and was mulling the same question, thanks for all the ideas, would like to see the flicker idea, but I had orgionally thought of no light, but maybe using paint on the foam head for shading. not sure yet. this is more food for thought!


----------



## cqedens137 (Sep 27, 2007)

mine consist of florescent colored paper. it glows under the black light. so it does not over power the glow of the fcg. my avatar is the head of one of my fcg's


----------



## hpropman (Jul 27, 2008)

cqedens137 I like that idea. Are you talking about the florescent card stock (oat tag) that they sell at the drug store and craft stores. Did you just cut a disk out and glue them on? your photo link is asking me to login to webshots. I will look at the videos when I get home I can watch them at work.


----------



## cqedens137 (Sep 27, 2007)

it started out as a florescent sticker. then just a piece of card stock colored with a highlighter. my heads are paper mache. and i just used a stick pin to hold the paper in place. that way it was easy to change.


----------



## edwood saucer (Aug 21, 2006)

That ghost is pretty creepy with pupils...

I use LCDs - one per eye, like many people... I use vaseline marbles in my stand-up...

For the FCG this year - I had been mulling a more "diffuse" eye... meaning - I think I might fit ping pong balls (1/2 spheres) in front of the LCD's just to see the effect...

Admittedly - one person told her child "look at the scary alien."

So I would like a more ghostley effect.


----------



## waldiddy (Aug 4, 2008)

I finished my first FCG this weekend, and so far it doesn't have eyes, but i do like the idea of using the bit of cardstock colored w/ highlighter. Simple and brilliant! 

I did illuminate the face, which is a simple white mask from a craft store and then painted with glow-in-the-dark paint. The green glow contrasts beautifully with the blue body coming from the blacklight.


----------



## joker (Sep 25, 2007)

cqedens137 said:


>


I really like that look. I thought I was sold on the no eyes approach, but this looks really great!!


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

I agree....the card stock eyes have just the right amount of light


----------



## hpropman (Jul 27, 2008)

I have another question. Do you cover the face with the cheese cloth or spray water and laundry detergent on the face to make it glow or just the paper eyes?


----------



## cqedens137 (Sep 27, 2007)

i covered my mache skulls with the treated cheese cloth. it is glued on with the same white glue and water mix for the mache.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Some people use the UV hot glue so it glows under black light. There's a pic here, scroll down to the bottom. http://www.santasprojects.com/Corpse_County/Selling.htm


----------



## dynoflyer (Oct 8, 2006)

hpropman said:


> I have another question. Do you cover the face with the cheese cloth or spray water and laundry detergent on the face to make it glow or just the paper eyes?


I painted the styro wig form head with blue latex fluorescent paint. It's in a second floor window where subtle doesn't cut it.

Note: the pics I posted above where taken two years ago when we had an unusually warm and dry Halloween so I put it out on the lawn, but the second floor window is where it lives.


----------

